# Some storm pics from my work



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys whats up??? I figured id post up some pics of the what snow we have to go threw to put up and take down fence. And a few plowing pics.

sorry bout crappy cell phone pics



Jesse plowing and im taking pics waiting on my turn to plow



4' Black chain link that we have to remove.



car that was sitting at shop now it is in the junkyard



Jesse standing next to a 6' pvc fence we had to dig out all the snow to put a 4' black chain link fence in

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb141/lude1990/snow/VIDEO_00005.flv

boss plowing threw a drift


----------

